# Car shopping....



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2010)

So, I'm looking for a car.  Got it narrowed down to a 2006 Scion  xB, 2005 Toyota Prius, 2002 Rav4 or 2007 Yaris.  All are about 70-75k miles, except the Yaris which is like 30k. All are from a Toyota dealership that's given excellent service and support the last 4 years to my family, and are in the 10-11k range on price.

So, anything on those I should be aware of?  Other than the Prius has 'eh' acceleration?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the life on the batteries in the Prius?  Are they going to need to be replaced soon -- 'cause that would, I suspect, be quite spendy.

Personally, I'd be tempted to go with the Yaris just because it's got less mileage.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2010)

If you do the whole battery pack on a Prius it's a couple grand. Doing them a cell at a time is on par with buying a regular car battery.  I need reliability, good mileage and cargo space to haul gear with.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 7, 2010)

All I know is that my mother-in-law is a very scary driver and her Rav4 may have dings and dents, but it's still running well.

See if you can find out if your area has a certain vehicle that's more expensive to insure.  Where I am, the scions are the most expensive to insure because they're popular with the younger, less experienced, drivers.


----------



## Carol (Jul 7, 2010)

Bob, as a photographer, you've probably experienced how the performance of rechargeable batteries takes a nosedive when it is cold outside.  The exact same performance hit will happen to a Prius, in a cold climate.  

Up here Prius drivers notice their mileage take a nosedive in colder months...and your winters are worse than ours.  Just sayin' 

Personally I think you'd do better with something like a Yarus.  Your mileage will be consistently good and less pricey stuff to fail.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Are your models of Toyota the same as ours because if so they seem awfully small for the American market.



 




Yaris. . . . . . . . . . . .  Prius


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Are your models of Toyota the same as ours because if so they seem awfully small for the American market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look about right.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 7, 2010)

I say go for the Rav 4 man.  I'm a die hard Toyota fan so you can't go wrong with any of them in my book.  The Yaris is way small, I've sat in one and and it's not comfortable for a person of 6'2" so keep in mind your size, your friend's and family's sizes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Leaning towards the Matrix right now.  Seems to have the balance between comfort, efficiency and cargo ability.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2010)

How about:  http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2000-2003/2003-Jaguar-XKR-Coupe-Black-1280x960.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.seriouswheels.com/2000-2003/2003-Jaguar-XKR-Coupe-Black-1280x960.htm&usg=__jhNxWKW6gbyXESA93ABsCTrR70M=&h=960&w=1280&sz=380&hl=en&start=8&itbs=1&tbnid=eKc9u5sWBIzbhM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djaguar%2Bxkr%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1

Or: http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2008/2008-Aston-Martin-DBS-Side-City-1280x960.jpg

OR: http://digilander.libero.it/Logiko2031/TVR Tuscan R - 1.jpg

All will be much better for your soul than any of the others :lol:.

On a more serious note, never, ever, buy a Prius unless you want to pay out a fortune when the time to scrap it comes along.

Rav4's are appalling - buy one if you like to play dice as to whether it'll roll over or not.  On a less technical note (as I think they've fixed that trait now) you'll have to get used to wearing pink a lot and develop a 'carefree' walk if you buy one.  Disclaimer:  vehicle characters may vary from country to country

As to the Scion, you can thank your lucky stars that your wife is so lovely if you buy one of those {as most men will be distracted by her from giving you the ribbing you richly deserve for buying such a hideous box-on-wheels}.

That leaves the Yaris, which, when properly tuned can be quite lively.  But it is quite small for a larger framed individual.

...

...

I am guessing that all of the above will not be very helpful to you in your decision making :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2010)

*SUV WARNING LABEL*"This is a multipurpose passenger vehicle which will  handle            and maneuver differently from an ordinary passenger car, in  driving            conditions which may occur on streets and highways and off  road.

          As with other vehicles of this type, *if you make sharp  turns or abrupt            maneuvers, the vehicle may roll over or may go out of control  and crash*.            You should read driving guidelines and instructions in the  Owner's Manual,            and wear your seat belt at all times."
*-Manufacturers required to place this warning label in  each sport            utility by the driver.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

If I had the money, I'd just get 1 of these http://www.excaliburclassics.com/images/89roadster5_10/3676.jpg

But, that's more than I got, lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, the joys of old time motoring!

Aerodynamics might be rubbish, brakes awful, as were the springs {so it's just as well that power was generally low} and reliability dubious ... but they sure built them pretty .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Suk,  dunno about the brakes or springs, but the reliability on those is supposed to be excellent with most built still in service.
http://www.excaliburclassics.com/excals.html

I've wanted one since the early 90's, but they cost as much as a house in WNY.  lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah I see!  It was not a classic car in the sense that I would use the word but a modern one built to look like an old-style automobile {or am I on the wrong path here?}.

This is the sort of thing I envisage when talking 'classic':






http://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/classic-car-page.php/carno/101796


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Same idea basically, though the companies been around for decades.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, all my initial choices got sold. >_<

Right now, looking at these 3, unless they get sold before I get there again.
http://westherr.com/inventory/used/...trix-Cheektowaga-TOK101391A.cfm?countrytabs=0
http://westherr.com/inventory/used/...ota-Matrix-Lancaster-CM7817.cfm?countrytabs=0
http://westherr.com/inventory/used/...rius-Orchard-Park-TO10P0198.cfm?countrytabs=0

Also the dealership took in about a dozen 2008 Dodge Calibers. Not familiar with that one though.


----------



## teekin (Jul 17, 2010)

Toyota Prius, there have been a few issues with these. The battery needs to be replaced at regular intervals you know. They don't tell you this huh? That can be a wee bit spendy.

Bob, I will send you to a site call *CarComplaints.com* This site will tell you everything you ever wanted to know ( or not ) about pretty much any car from the mid-80,s on. It is a consumer site so all makes and models are fair game.

Thank good for that site. I didn't buy the Civic I was looking at or a Ford Focus. The Matrix has a few notes on it as well. 

Lori


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2010)

ok, after alot of careful thought, research and discussion, as well as advice from several folks who know more about cars than I ever will, as well as test driving a number of different vehicles, I went with an 07 Prius, 1 previous owner.  Deciding factors were better warranty options, more of the features that I wanted and the gas mileage.  While the Matrix has greater cargo space, and was a bit more comfortable ride (softer seats) with a bit more zoom, the Prius had part of it's factory warranty left and lower mileage, as well as cruise control, auto windows, and several other features.  I should be picking it up wed or thurs, once all the paperwork's processed.


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob, you're mobile now!!  Hearty Congrats


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2010)

Almost.  Couple days.    But it'll be really good to get out when I want to get out again


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff Dunham bought a Prius....here's his story.

[yt]RL4wfilTe-o[/yt]
[yt]j3UWq_T7vtM[/yt]
[yt]bd45q1qyHZw[/yt]
[yt]qP-tyvBGla4[/yt]


Mine's not blue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

mine


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2010)

So which one did you buy? The Lighter silver one of the Darker Pewter one? 

It looks nice, I wish you lots of happy miles in it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

heh.  I just stuck the camera on auto and snapped a couple quick shots.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great man.  How's the interior room?

I've been jonesing for a new Toyota since that dope destroyed my Lexus last year.  I'm thinking of either the Camry or the Venza (which I find really sexy but many people don't like).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

It's quite roomy inside.  Things got 2 smuggling bays in the back, tons of little storage spots.  It's not a sportscar, so doesn't have the umph, but it accelerates decently.  So far, I'm averaging about 58mpg.

I looked at the Camry, but it didn't have the mpg I was looking for. Venza looks cool though.

My wife's eyeing an 08 Highlander. Rode nice, had lots of toys, was only getting about 15-17mpg though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 23, 2010)

{Ponders if he can still talk to Bob now he's bought a Prius!  Decides that, as long as he takes the wet, his petrol-head credentials will remain undamaged }

So, Battery Bob the Planet Killer, how's it feel to own what is officially designated as toxic waste? :lol: 

Should've bought one of these:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

I had an ex GF tell me all the time how smug I was.....now I own a Prius.....  seems....fitting.


----------



## teekin (Jul 23, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> {Ponders if he can still talk to Bob now he's bought a Prius! Decides that, as long as he takes the wet, his petrol-head credentials will remain undamaged }
> 
> So, Battery Bob the Planet Killer, how's it feel to own what is officially designated as toxic waste? :lol:
> 
> Should've bought one of these:


 
Whaaaaaaa! I want one of these! Planet be damned, I don't need to eat, ( or have electricity, or go to school) I'll just buy gasoline. I want a green jump suit too.

Lori


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

I want one of these.....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 24, 2010)

Not a bad choice there, Bob .

One observation about the advert - if you need to by a Lambo on tick (hire purchase) you really shouldn't be owning a Lambo!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2010)

Back in my network marketing days, they said to put pics of your goals out.  For a long time, I had pics of a Prius out.  I got one.  Used to have Lamb. pics out too.  Never thought I'd actually get the Prius....but despite the ah, somewhat larger sale price, I feel that sometime in the next 10 years, I might be getting that Lamb. too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I had an ex GF tell me all the time how smug I was.....now I own a Prius..... seems....fitting.


 

Oh NO! There is a new Smug cloud in West Senca headed to where Texas! On no Look Out Texas!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2010)

I think Texas can handle the smug.  I just have to add a gun rack and I'll be fine.


----------



## teekin (Aug 10, 2010)

OK Bob, so what do you think of the Prius??? Was it a smart buy?

Lori


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2010)

So far so good.  Comfortable ride, nice toys, good gas milage.  So far I've put about 1,000 miles on it, can't complain yet.


----------

